# Statins



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Any one here on statins, i was put on statins about 18 months ago due to slightly high cholesterol.They gave me simvastatin and said to look out for joint pain or swelling. Within a couple of weeks my left wrist had swollen up and was very pain full so i rang up the docs and told them she said to stop taking it for six weeks and start again. i stopped and within a week it had gone back down and not as sore. She rang me back and said to start again and i refused so she gave me Atorvastatin to try.After nine months i now have a large arthritic growth on my right foot and my wrist swelled up again about a month ago and i cannot use my arm because of the pain. I have lost the grip in my left hand and my left arm is very weak
not much use for a plumber. Any one else got any experience of this?
Going back to docs tomorrow. Stopped the statin three weeks ago.
Ta
Geordie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been on them 15 years, Simvastim cheapo crap, Atorvastin real deal, however I find small side effects.

tony


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Geordie,
Doc put me on Statins for high tri-glycerides in my cholsesterol (sounds like a sci fi film)..............started getting shoulder pains.He assured me it was not as a result of the simvastin which I was on.
I went on a diet.then got him to do another blood test and as levels had dropped i got off of them.
Dont wish to sound condecending in any way but would a lifestyle change of some sort help..?
martin
PS Can we have your number...........plumbers are more difficult to get hold of than Wayne Rooney.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been on Simvastatin for about 3 years now (40 mg) and there doesn't seem to be much difference. I had plenty of aches and pains beforehand.

What I have had is a number of Ganglions on both feet but I don't know if there is a connection (they happen at joints). To be honest, I stay away from my Doctor as he has gone weird as he has got old. 8O


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: STATINS*



geordie01 said:


> Any one here on statins, i was put on statins about 18 months ago due to slightly high cholesterol.They gave me simvastatin and said to look out for joint pain or swelling. Within a couple of weeks my left wrist had swollen up and was very pain full so i rang up the docs and told them she said to stop taking it for six weeks and start again. i stopped and within a week it had gone back down and not as sore. She rang me back and said to start again and i refused so she gave me Atorvastatin to try.After nine months i now have a large arthritic growth on my right foot and my wrist swelled up again about a month ago and i cannot use my arm because of the pain. I have lost the grip in my left hand and my left arm is very weak
> not much use for a plumber. Any one else got any experience of this?
> Going back to docs tomorrow. Stopped the statin three weeks ago.
> Ta
> Geordie


This could be a post from myself...

I have some lumps in my foot and a sore elbow. I am however on Atorvastatin - it isnt as sore or restricting as your problem - I have been on them 15 years.

Good luck with whatever you find.

BTW - my missus is a pharmacy technician so I only know the drug names and effects thru her 

Paul


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

I started on a low dose of simvastatin about 8 years ago with no side effects. My son, who is a doctor suggested I should ask to be switched to Atorvastatin because it has fewer reported side effects and is more effective against triglycerides as well as 'bad' cholesterol'. I was fine on 20mg a day and blood tests came back with very good levels. Incidentally, angiograms had consistently shown I had no coronary artery obstruction. The statins were a precaution because I have an odd mutated gene which leads to thickened heart muscle. Following extensive heart surgery to correct the thickened tissue and repair a valve, the hospital increased my Atorvastatin to 40mg per day because that was their standard post-operative procedure. Within weeks I began to experience severe stiffness in the fingers of both hands, a 'trigger' finger effect in both little fingers and tingling wrists. Without telling the hospital I stopped the statins altogether for best part of a month and these symptoms disappeared. I then had a conversation with the consultant who agreed I should revert to the lower dose.
Although cholesterol levels have never been a particular problem for me, I am satisfied that on the available evidence they confer a wide range of benefits to men from their mid 50's on and provided you keep alert to side effects, they are a good thing. Btw, many Hospital Trusts are attempting to switch everyone to cheap generic simvastatin at GP level now that it is out of patent. It is significant that senior heart surgeons and cardiology consultants seem to insist on atorvastatin from choice, though.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tony_g said:


> I started on a low dose of simvastatin about 8 years ago with no side effects. My son, who is a doctor suggested I should ask to be switched to Atorvastatin because it has fewer reported side effects and is more effective against triglycerides as well as 'bad' cholesterol'. I was fine on 20mg a day and blood tests came back with very good levels. Incidentally, angiograms had consistently shown I had no coronary artery obstruction. The statins were a precaution because I have an odd mutated gene which leads to thickened heart muscle. Following extensive heart surgery to correct the thickened tissue and repair a valve, the hospital increased my Atorvastatin to 40mg per day because that was their standard post-operative procedure. Within weeks I began to experience severe stiffness in the fingers of both hands, a 'trigger' finger effect in both little fingers and tingling wrists. Without telling the hospital I stopped the statins altogether for best part of a month and these symptoms disappeared. I then had a conversation with the consultant who agreed I should revert to the lower dose.
> Although cholesterol levels have never been a particular problem for me, I am satisfied that on the available evidence they confer a wide range of benefits to men from their mid 50's on and provided you keep alert to side effects, they are a good thing. Btw, many Hospital Trusts are attempting to switch everyone to cheap generic simvastatin at GP level now that it is out of patent. It is significant that senior heart surgeons and cardiology consultants seem to insist on atorvastatin from choice, though.


...and???


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was on them some years ago but I got major cramps and came off them. My reading was 4 something.

I have recently gone back on them as doc said it would be beneficial at my age but I am interested now on the Atorvastatin as I appear to have the "crap" model.

A bizarre thing, in my view, is that a couple of years ago I went on the Atkins (or similar) and my reading went down to 3. I came off the diet after losing a stone and spent the next few weeks getting all my fat back. Readings went back to the high 4.

Beginning of Autumn back on Atkins sort of and lost the same stone again and readings went down to 3 .2 after feeding myself fat and depriving myself of carbs.

So it seems for me, eat badly with just green veg and meat and fat and get healthy. I am going back on Atkins after xmas as I feel better on a low carb diet, skin looks healthier, digestion issues cease etc.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been on simvastatin for 12 years and dont think i have any side effects, i have chronic Ankylosing Spondylitis and have pains all the time so its hard to know, i do know someone who had long muscle pain with Simvastatin straight away and was switched to a different statin with good results.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> Any one here on statins, i was put on statins about 18 months ago due to slightly high cholesterol.They gave me simvastatin and said to look out for joint pain or swelling.
> Geordie


What dose are you on? My knowledge is slight but presumably any side effects will vary with dose.

I know someone on low dose simvastatins at 20mg per day for about six months and has had some shoulder / upper arm pain since. Hadn't associated it with the statins until reading this.

Their high cholesterol was over 7 and a previous six month diet was not effective in reducing it. Over 7 is *very* high.

Have you tried controling your 'slightly high' cholesterol with diet before taking medication?

Did you have a blood test result that separated the 'good' and 'bad' cholesterol levels?

I would be reluctant to take medication with such possible side effects unless a concerted effort to use diet had been tried.

I hope that is helpful.

Harvey


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Last year I developed a small lump on my breast which was painful because it was located behind the nipple. I'm a bloke. The doctor immediately referred me to a consultant and within a week I attended the breast clinic. I sat with numerous women who looked at me with some amusement but when another bloke came in I felt a lot better.

I had various tests and was given the all clear. The consultant suspected that the cause was long term exposure to statins as I've been on them - 10mg Simvastain - for 14 years. The consultant said such lumps in the breast are actually fairly common but said that in 99% of cases the problem would go away. He told me to keep taking the statins as normal (in fact dosage was increased to 20mg) and the lump and pain disappeared a few months later.

The basic lesson is that not all lumps are problematical and in time if the cause is due to statins the lump will probably disappear. Of course all lumps must be investigated immediately by visiting the GP.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been on Stains for about 8 years. Started on Atorvastatin but moved onto Simvastatin when I moved house and doctor. Pleased to say that despite being on 40mg, I have never had any side effects whatsoever.

As regards diet, I was involved in a trial at Bristol Royal Infirmary/Bristol University, it was actually to do do with whether exercise would lower cholesterol [this was quite a serious exercise regime - more than most our age would do normally, even if pretty active] . The answer - not much - but they will never publish that, as it does you so much good in so many other ways.

Same with diet - the person running the trial was a Dr of sports medicine - what she didn't know about diet wasn't worth knowing! She asked me 3 different times about my diet, and I think found it hard to believe it was as good as it is [OH is a brilliant cook, so no hardship ]. It seems that some people are genetically inclined to higher cholesterol and no amount of good diet will bring it to the desired level. But as with exercise, there's lots of other reasons for having a good diet.

But we can all put it up by not eating well - one time when I was in hospital another 'inmate' had a reading of 25!!!!!! Mind you, he was beyond morbidly obese. He was only in his forties - I wonder if he lives to tell the tale?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My cholesterol level was just on 5 about 4 years ago. Doctor put me on simvastatins which I never took as I read all the side affects and decided that I would get them all. All I did was to cut out butter and sugar and only fry or cook with vegetable oils and a year later my level was down to 3.1 and has stayed about the same ever since. Doc says still a bit high but understands why I don't want to take statins.
I don't / can't do a lot of exercise and hate taking medicines unless there is no other option.
I am not saying this is right for everyone


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

My cholesterol was 7.5 and altering my diet which was already pretty good, including never eating red meat or butter and so on) only reduced it by 0.3. The statins reduced it immediately to 4.5. A year after I started taking them I had a stroke (there were aggravating factors from an earlier health problem as well as the cholesterol). That was six years ago, and luckily I got all my movement and speech back within six months. I'm not a fan of tablets, but for me it's hobson's choice. If my cholesterol was 3.1 I wouldn't take them either.

They seem to keep lowering the targets as if they want to get us all taking tablets, whether we need them or not!!


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

iv tried three different types so far, and about three weeks ago gave them up totally.
iv had enough of the side effects, i do a manual job and my joints feel like they've had it, so don't feel like im able to work like i used to.
i also festered about the large tattoo my wife had of a flower down one side of her body, in the morning i brought the subject up with my wife saying, although i would never stop her, a tattoo that big should have really been discussed between us, her reply was..... what bloody tattoo 8O.
iv had paranoia, dreams, and anxiety and right now for the last three months im suffering from spots, at 50 :roll: 
so now im waiting to back to the docs and see whats next.
my level was 8.6 so i need some thing.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

gaz44 said:


> iv tried three different types so far, and about three weeks ago gave them up totally.
> iv had enough of the side effects, i do a manual job and my joints feel like they've had it, so don't feel like im able to work like i used to.
> i also festered about the large tattoo my wife had of a flower down one side of her body, in the morning i brought the subject up with my wife saying, although i would never stop her, a tattoo that big should have really been discussed between us, her reply was..... what bloody tattoo 8O.
> iv had paranoia, dreams, and anxiety and right now for the last three months im suffering from spots, at 50 :roll:
> ...


Oatmeal is a natural remedy for high cholesterol but it is incredibly fattening. I'm slim, never put on weight but after a month taking oatmeal I put on half a stone. Might be worth a try. Google it as there are plenty of natural remedies. At 8.6 you need to do something.


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

1302 said:


> tony_g said:
> 
> 
> > I started on a low dose of simvastatin about 8 years ago with no side effects. My son, who is a doctor suggested I should ask to be switched to Atorvastatin because it has fewer reported side effects and is more effective against triglycerides as well as 'bad' cholesterol'. I was fine on 20mg a day and blood tests came back with very good levels. Incidentally, angiograms had consistently shown I had no coronary artery obstruction. The statins were a precaution because I have an odd mutated gene which leads to thickened heart muscle. Following extensive heart surgery to correct the thickened tissue and repair a valve, the hospital increased my Atorvastatin to 40mg per day because that was their standard post-operative procedure. Within weeks I began to experience severe stiffness in the fingers of both hands, a 'trigger' finger effect in both little fingers and tingling wrists. Without telling the hospital I stopped the statins altogether for best part of a month and these symptoms disappeared. I then had a conversation with the consultant who agreed I should revert to the lower dose.
> ...


 I had the corrective surgery, adjusted my statin dose and lived happily ever after - or so far so good! Otherwise I don't understand the question.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi geordie01,

I had a problem with statins about six years ago when I was sixty.

Despite having no cholesterol problems, my doctor asked me to go on statins. I asked him 'why?' and he said 'This Medical Practice believes in preventive medicine and I advise you to take them'. I told him that I had no wish to take them as I did not see the point. At the time, I knew nothing about statins and had not researched them. My doctor was very, very insistent and in the end I reluctantly agreed to take them. He prescribed me Simvastatin 10mg - one a day.

Within a week I started to get severe cramp and pains in my knees, calfs and ankles. The worst part was getting cramp in my back when I was in bed. I also started to feel very tired all the time (my wife even thought that I was losing my memory). I tolerated the problems for about six weeks and then took myself off the statins after doing a lot of research and learning about all the problems with the drugs.

I went to see my doctor and told him about my problems and what he could do with his statins. He was very insistent that I carry on with them and offered to change the type. I still refused. Afterwards, every time I went to see the doctor about anything, he raised the statins issue and said that I should be on them. Again I refused. I almost asked him if he was getting 'commission' from the drugs company or the NHS for putting people on statins.

I continued to not take them for about two years but the doctor raised the issue every time I saw him. When I stopped taking the statins, most of my problems went away but I still get occasional cramp in my back when I am in bed (I now take a Quinine 200mg tablet every day, which helps to prevent cramp).

About three years ago, my doctor asked me to take Atorvastatin 10mg - one a day. Again, he was very persistent and he told me that there would be no side effects and if there were, he would be happy for me to not take them. In the end I reluctantly agreed to take them.

I have taken Atorvastatin ever since and I have not suffered from pains and cramp in my knees, calfs and ankles but I still suffer from cramp in my back and general tiredness for no apparent reason, which I think is down to the statins. My wife still thinks that I have memory problems (but I can't remember why!!!), which may be down to the statins or just because of my age.

This subject has been mentioned on MHF before:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61368-statins.html

Ian


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*statin*

some research now indicating vit d supplement is beneficial as statins prevent the body making it in quantity we need. I'm on 20mg artovastatin with a vit d supplement and so far so good and very little muscle affect. I'm 64 not overweight, non smoker and in reasonable good health. had angioplasty in 2005.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I started on Simvastatin 40mg but within a week had terrible joint pains so my GP put me on Atorvastatin which gave me disturbed sleep and bad dreams. He took me off for six weeks then started m on Pravastatin which I don't have any problem with. My reading came down from 6 to 3.5. In order of cost I am told that Simvastatin cheapest because it is patent expired.I read Atorvastatin is off patent this year and the price drop will be over 90% from £28 for 28 to £about £2.50. Drug company's are making a fortune and my GP told me that although high cholesterol is undesirable it has not been proven conclusively that it causes heart attacks, and they follow guidelines on prescribing it to those in high risk categories which are worked out digitally based on the patient and the family history of heart problems.

Graham


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Mr. E took statins about 6 years ago, for about 5 months. They very nearly killed him!

At the time, our practice had allocated him a new doctor, who had just started in the practice, as his previous doctor had retired. This new doctor insisted Mr. E should take statins, but he was pushing them on just about everybody.

Mr. E got very bad back pains after about 6 weeks, went back to the doctor, who said not to worry, the pain would go away once the body adjusted. This Dr. said everyone over 40 should be on statins!

Then Mr. E had a bad dose of flu - real flu, not man flu! But he never seemed to get better; as well as backache, he now had muscle pain in his limbs and chest, and he felt tired all the time. This went on for weeks and weeks, months in fact. He just seemed to be getting weaker all the time. Finally, his eyes and skin went yellow, he obviously had jaundice.

I was beginning to suspect that the statins might be causing all this, so I did some research on the internet, and found that some people could not process statins properly in their liver. This would explain the jaundice.

We went back to see the same doctor. Despite the fact that Mr. E was bright yellow, this doctor insisted there was nothing wrong, and that statins could not have caused any problem. Mr. E was too weak to argue much, but I insisted the Dr. did liver function tests.

Three hours later, another doctor from the practice telephoned (the one I normally see, he's very good) and told us to go straight to the hospital for Mr. E to have a liver scan. The blood test showed his liver enzymes were at dangerously high levels, enough to cause liver failure.

The scan showed there was nothing organically wrong with his liver - no blockage or growth, for example. The problem was a biochemical one, caused by the statins.

The "good" doctor told Mr.E to stop taking the statins immediately, and also said he would be putting in a red card to the drugs watchdog "yet another one for statins, that's five this week so far" he said. He also said that using a different statin would make no difference, as they all worked in the same chemical way in the body.

Gradually, Mr. E got better, though it did take several weeks. The good doctor kept a close eye on him, and tested his liver function every week until levels returned to normal. He told Mr. E he was lucky to be alive.

Some time later, Mr E saw his own doctor for a skin problem, and was given a prescription. On returning home, he looked at the prescription and found it was for a skin lotion and also for statins! This doctor clearly didn't read patient notes!

Mr E wrote to the "good" doctor, who is also the senior partner in the GP practice, and said he did not wish to be treated by the "bad" doctor again, nor did he wish to be allocated to his list.

We later heard the "bad" doctor had been sacked. We also discovered that both muscle weakness and liver intolerance are side effects of statins, and are not particularly rare. In particular, anyone who is given statins should be given regular liver function tests for the first few months.

I'm sure statins have helped many people, but they can be poison to others, so if anyone reading this has just started taking them, do insist on monthly liver function tests for the first 3 months, and do watch out for muscle weakness.

Medicine, like everything else, has its fashions. Thirty years ago, GPs were giving everyone valium; then it was prozac; now it's statins. But you don't have to be a guinea pig!

Hope this helps someone. Linda


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Been on Simvaststin for about 5 years. Going for annual check up on Friday.
If I read all the possible side effects on all the pills I take I would be an awfulll sad person to live with. Every ache , pain and dizzy spell could be attributed to one or another ofthe pills.

I look on the positive side of life. If it were not for statins I may not be here.

I do notice that I have put weight on though :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Been on Simvastatin for about six years. Put on them as I am a 'high risk' category.
As far as I'm concerned they are a life saver. I am not only the oldest person in my extended family but have attained the longest life span since my grandfather. I was part of a eight person family and just two younger sisters are still alive and not in as good a health as me.

Any aches and pains I suffer I put down to advancing years or the effects of a long working life.
I do find though that the more active I am the less I am bothered with these aches and pains


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I think taking Statins is a bit of a lottery given that they work for some folks and can be a nightmare for others.

There is so much contradictory infomation about them. In the news today there was one article that states that they can help reduce the risk of cancer and in another article taking Statins can increase the risk of cateracts.

In my opinion the powers that be seem to be pushing Statins as a cure-all for all ailments and even suggest taking them as a preventative for all sorts of ills.

On several occaisons it has been suggested that I take Statins for what is considered to be high cholesterol not taking into account that some folks naturally have a higher level than the arbitory trigger figure that the health bods have decided is a health risk.

My resting pulse rate has always been below 50 and my blood pressure has always been well with in acceptable levels. So until that changes I'll just carry on as I am.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

An interesting post from Easyriders.

My Liver function is periodically checked by my GP as it is borderline and I am sure my GP blames Alcohol. I was always a moderate drinker and now I hardly touch Alcohol at all. Now it seems that it could be the Simvastatin causing the problem.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try 'Pravastatin' - worked for me


----------

